# I have a Few questions about the heat cycle



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly is now finally going in heat she started bleeding yesterday. Now how long will this last? (is it 4 weeks from the day she stated bleeding?)
Do I need to keep her away from boys the next 4 weeks? How long will she bleed for? Thank you any replies 

Poor Molly, My wife is making her wear a diaper and a maxi pad! She looks so depressed


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

More like 3 weeks. I usually think of it as a week going in, a week standing, and a week going out. Of course this will vary individually. I usually gauge where my female is based on the reactions of all my males. Right now Anka's in standing heat because when she goes out everyone whines and gets excited. She will also try to flirt through the crate if you let her pause too long, which tells me that she's ready. Prior to that she gets growly with anyone near her rear. I actually usually keep Anka away from ANY dogs off leash when she's in heat. The boys for obvious reasons. But she's more keyed up in general when she's in heat, and she gets cranky with females.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

While 3 weeks is probably most common, I would give it an extra week *at least* to be safe. We had a bitch who regularly ovulated between days 18 and 20. So that 3 week mark when most are coming out of heat was her prime time to breed. Always better safe than sorry. Most bitches will bleed for the entire cycle, but flow will become much less around the time of ovulation. I would watch her like a hawk and keep her away from males until all bleeding is done and swelling of the vulva has reduced drastically.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

See this is a thread thats helpful to me as well because Shelby is in heat. She's not happy about her diaper either but i'm much happier not having blood all over my floors. My kids play on these floors!!! lol. Plus its gross. I dont like dealing with my period much less my dogs! but she's bleeding less so i'm hoping we're almost out of it. She needs a bath badly! never thought a dog could smell like a skunk without getting sprayed by one or ever having met one for that matter.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I have found that first week of bleeding neither dog is interested in mating so that week is easy street. Then into week 2 my male takes notice and the whining and pacing start on his end. Week 3 she is now receptive and so is he- this is our biggest danger week. Week 4 bleeding is minimal but both are still into each other. She will be spayed after Christmas just after her 1st b-day though so hopefully this was her one and only heat


----------

